# Plastic head collars / Thrive Comfy Cone



## Dieseldd (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi all, Diesel was castrated yesterday. We came home from the vets with the plastic head cone. He was rooted to the spot last night and just whimpered and cried. After hours of crying on both sides, I took it off at 1am and we just led in the lounge together. I'm on constant watch to make make sure he doesn't lick or bite his wound. I've been on the internet and saw the inflatable Thrive Comfy Collars ? Has anyone used one and know where I can get one in Bristol ?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Diesel - it may well have been the anesthetic which was making him so miserable yesterday. Dot just stood with her head pressed against the wall after her last lot (grass seed)... hopefully Diese is feeling brighter today and you are less tearful.
A babygrow with shortie legs and arms works a treat as a barrier to a lot of dogs - my girls did not need collars at all after they were spayed and I know that several boy dogs that have gone the onesie route after being neutered.
How much does he weigh? Dot and Kiki were about 6 and half Kilos and were comfortable in 18-24 month onesie.
If Deisel is very interested in his stitches he may need a collar on when you cannot watch him - but they heal up amazingly quickly.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper didn't like the "collar" I think I got her something simile. She just took it off.  I did the "onesies". I just cut a hole for her tail. It worked pretty well, she could walk and eat normally. The only issue was when she went to the bathroom. Had to unsnap it for that. And sometimes if I wasn't fast enough she would go in it. Needless to say I bought a few. But she didn't need it that long, not more then a week.


----------

